# '05 555 stearing tube flex



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

the pro/owner at my trusted lbs gave me the review of a test ride of my '05 555. he said he found the stearing tube flexy. i would think with a sub 300gm fork (hsc5) and wheels involved in the equation it would be nearly impossible to isolate any perceived flex to the tube specifically. I have not noticed anything like this and love the ride/bike.

is there something to his claim? i do know that he has a much better mark-up with the kuotas he sells; is that a possible motive for the knock on my bike?
anyone else experience this or care to comment?
thanks,
jerry


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*some more info?*

what is your body weight and what is his body weight?

and what size is your frame?

thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*baloney...*

Anyone who thinks he can distinguish steering tube flex from many other possible sources (bars, stem, wheels) has a vivid imagination. I thought the 555 only came with the HCS4 fork.

I've been riding the earlier model, a 461 for three seasons and find it rock solid. It's been down a great many high speed mountain descents with hundreds of high speed corners and never had a problem.


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

this pro/owner at the lbs is about an inch taller than me and about 5 pounds lighter. i'm 5'10" and he's 5'11". i'm 160# and he's 155#.

it's a 55cm and in '05, the first year out, the 555 came with the hcs5 fork. subsequent models have come with the 4.

thanks for the responses, i really think he may be looking for a knock on my bike to keep potential buyers focused on his profitable kuota line. ???
jerry


----------



## dbmather (Apr 18, 2006)

I have a 55 cm 555 with HSC5 fork. I'm 6', 155 lbs, so just about the same size as the shop guy. I'm not detecting any such flex.

Would really want to know how someone can distinguish steering tube flex from other "flex options", particularly while riding the bike.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

Id be willing he was feeling more handlebar/stem or tire flex if anything at all. I think a lot of things that bike shop people say are full of hooey. Exclaiming BB flex, as if it makes a difference to joe schmoe who is actually asking a bike shop dude for their opinion. Retarded, its some dude trying to make you think he felt something .. and maybe he did feel something... but its not flexy headtube/steerig tube on a 555... unless HE BUILT IT POORLY.

I think its just him trying to make himself look like an expert and trying to control your purchasing decision.

good job not biting and getting some knowledgeable opinions first.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't see many lbs owners endorsing products they don't sell. BTW I had a Kuota Kharma for about 6 months before I sold it for being unremarkable.


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

what did you replace it with? you happy with it now? what's your favorite bike you ever owned?


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

jerman said:


> what did you replace it with? you happy with it now? what's your favorite bike you ever owned?


I ride an '06 555. It is very light and fast. I would say it's my favorite bike. Too bad Look decided to have another manufacturer produce the '07 555. The design is very different.


----------



## MattCubeiro (Oct 21, 2006)

I had a similar issue on my 486. I knew the bars and stem werent the problem, as I use Thompson stem and EC70 wings, not the flexiest things in the world. I solved the problem by lowering the stem on the steertube and inverting the stem to keep the handlebars at relatively the same height. if you are running alot of spacers, this may be the issue. I only had a problem on descents when my weight was very much forward on the bike. Now though, there is no more problem


Edit- I am very gentle on my equipment, but I am by NO MEANS a lightweight rider at 220lbs. I can officially say now that I have no steertube flex issues, even at a sprint at 2000 watts (For the mere second or two I hold it that is )


----------

